# SSD ohne AHCI  Help wanted



## drpower (22. Februar 2011)

Nabend die Damen und Herren, 


folgendes Problem liegt mir vor. 

Ich habe mir vorgestern eine SSD der Marke *Crucial RealSSD C300 2,5" SSD 128 GB gekauft.*

Also den Tag über die SSD eingebaut und musste leider feststellen dass  mein MoBo ASUS M2N-e kein AHCI unterstützt.hmmm also hab ich alles  normal gelassen wie es vorher auch war. Mit in meinen Augen vorerst  ernüchternden Eindruck. Aber sobald nächstes Jahr oder so ein neues MoBo  kommt rückt ja wieder alles in die richtige Richtung. 

http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/7293/ssdbenchc300ctfohneopti.png

sieht so lala aus in Gegensatz zu manch anderen Bench. Aber gefühlt ist  mein neues Win7 echt der Renner im gegensatz zu vorher. Auch  Programmstarts und Kopieraktionen gehn wesentlich flotter über die  Bühne. 


Meine große Frage wäre nun obs Sinn macht Sachen wie MS Treiber,Trim,Prefeetch usw einzubinden bzw ob dass überhaupt geht ohne AHCI???
Was ich wohl schon gechekt habe ob Trim von Windows Seite aktiv ist oder nicht. Laut cmd steht eine 0  also wohl an . 
Sonst hab ichnoch nichts weiteres unternommen. 

Wenn mir einer nen Tip geben kann was und wie nun am besten fortfahre wäre ich sehr sehr dankbar. 

mfgDRP


Mein System falls etwaige Fragen entstehen sollten : 

AMD PhenomII X4 945
Ati Powercolor Radeon HD 5870 pcs+
Asus M2N-E (mit aktuellsten update für den Phenom II X4) ABER leider ohen AHCI *HEUL*
Chipsatz    nVIDIA nForce 570 SLI
DIMM1: extreMEmory 1GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM
DIMM2: extreMEmory 1GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM
DIMM3: G Skill F2-6400CL5-2GBNT 2GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (ich kenne die RAM Problematik ^^)
Monitor    LG W2453(Digital)
Soundkarte    Creative Audigy 2 ZS (SB0350) Sound Card
Festplatte    WDC WD15EARS-00Z5B1  (1397 GB, IDE) <-- hrhrh kA warum da IDE steht in Everest ???
Festplatte    SAMSUNG HD400LJ  (400 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)


----------



## riedochs (22. Februar 2011)

Trim brauch AHCI. Hast du mal nach einem BIOS Update geschaut wegen AHCI?


----------



## drpower (23. Februar 2011)

sorry @riedochs

habe meine Hardware vergessen und eingetragen , aber da hattest du schon gefragt ^^ 
Also upfate ist das neuste drauf. 
Laut Internetrecherche unterstützt nForce570 KEIN AHCI 


mfgDRP


----------



## robbe (23. Februar 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> Trim brauch AHCI. Hast du mal nach einem BIOS Update geschaut wegen AHCI?


 
Soweit ich weis, stimmt das nicht. TRIM setzt kein AHCI vorraus.
Allerdings ünterstützen Nvidia Chipsätze glaube generell kein TRIM.


@drpower:
wie du dein System am besten auf die SSD einrichtest, liest du hier nach:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...guration-und-handhabung-von-windows.html#trim


----------



## drpower (24. Februar 2011)

Hallo...
danke für die Antwort. 

Natürlich habe ich mir den Artikel schon vorher durchgelesen. Leider steht da aber nichts über meine Konstelation drinne bzw wie ich mich in meinen Fall verhalten sollte. Evtl. solltest du den Artikel mal lesen  (kleiner scherz)

Wie gesagt ich habe nichts gefunden was darauf hindeutet OB ich nun was machen kann/soll , WAS ich machen kann bzw WAS ich überhaupt an Einstellmöglichkeiten habe ohne eine AHCI Unterstützung. 

Um Tips wäre ich sehr dankbar


mfg drpower


----------



## robbe (25. Februar 2011)

Wiegesagt, normalerweiße ist fehlendes AHCI nicht schlimm, da meines Wissens nach TRIM kein AHCI vorraussetzt. Bloß ist es halt bei deinem Chipsatz so, das er wohl generell kein TRIM unterstützt, auch nicht im IDE Modus.
Ansonsten würde ich genauso vorgehen, wie in dem verlinken Thema bechrieben. Also solche Sachen wie Prefetch und Superfetch deaktivieren und andere Dienste die regelmäßig viele Daten auf die SSD schreiben auf eine HDD auslagern.


----------



## drpower (1. März 2011)

hello again...

so wollte nochmal warten ob evtl. irgendeiner noch eine andere idee hätte oder ob ich bedenkenlos auf die erfahrung von robbe bauen kann o)

Also sollte ich im folgenden nun die Sachen machen ???

Prefetch ausschalten
Superfetch ausschalten 

und evtl. tmp ordner(Firefox is mein einziger Browser) von standart c:/ ordner auf meine HDD auslagern ??? 
und was ich nochmal wissen wollte. Wenn mein MoBoChipsatz generell KEIN AHCI unterstützt muss ich dann auch Win7 seits es ausschalten oder isses dann egal . 
Weil laut der cmd überprüfung steht es auf 0, also an. 


wäre um eine Meinung noch dankbar


mfgDRP


----------



## drpower (1. März 2011)

kleiner nachtrag...
ich habe gerade auf folgender Seite PC-Experience Reviews : | SSD Roundup 2010 Part III folgendes gelelsen :

"Die Crucial C300 unterstützt sowohl den ata-trim Befehl, als auch Garbage Collection, was auch zwingend erforderlich ist, da Crucial kein Wiper-Tool zur Verfügung stellt, um den Trim Befehl manuell auszulösen. Wunder kann die Garbage Collection trotzdem keine vollbringen, wird diese SSD also in einem Betriebssystem ohne Trim-Unterstützung über einen längeren Zeitraum eingesetzt, ist irgendwann die Performance im Keller und dann hilft nur noch eine Radikalkur z.B. mit Secure Erase."

Heisst das nun im Umkehrschluss dass ich mit meinen bisherigen System OHNE Trim und sonstige Spielchen die Platte "bald" vergessen kann als schnelles Betriebssystem ???
Denn schliesslich wird in den Artikel ganz oben in der SSD Beschreibung folgendes angeführt : "Manuelles trimme möglich = NEIN "  

hmm das gibt mir zu denken ,oder sind meine Zweifel unbegründet...zumal ich gerne wüsste was man unter " längeren Zeitraum versteht " o)


mfgDRP


----------



## robbe (1. März 2011)

Längerer Zeitraum wird schon ne ganze weile sein. Ich denke die Hauptsache ist, das du so wenig wie möglich Programme hast, die regelmäßig Daten auf die SSD schreiben. Also sowas wie Temp Ordner alles auf eine HDD auslagern.


----------



## X6Sixcore (2. März 2011)

Alle Temp-Verzeichnisse, die Pagefile, hiberfil.sys, cookies.

Alles verschieben oder deaktivieren.

Auch sparsam mit dem Installieren und Deinstallieren von Software umgehen.

Und eben niemals defraggen.

Datenträgerbereinigung geht noch.

Die nächste Anschaffung sollte aber ein neues Board mit AMD 8xx oder später 9xx Chipsatz sein.

Der Rest ist ja noch up to date.

 mfg


----------



## Chimera (18. März 2011)

drpower schrieb:


> kleiner nachtrag...
> ich habe gerade auf folgender Seite PC-Experience Reviews : | SSD Roundup 2010 Part III folgendes gelelsen :
> 
> "Die Crucial C300 unterstützt sowohl den ata-trim Befehl, als auch Garbage Collection, was auch zwingend erforderlich ist, da Crucial kein Wiper-Tool zur Verfügung stellt, um den Trim Befehl manuell auszulösen. Wunder kann die Garbage Collection trotzdem keine vollbringen, wird diese SSD also in einem Betriebssystem ohne Trim-Unterstützung über einen längeren Zeitraum eingesetzt, ist irgendwann die Performance im Keller und dann hilft nur noch eine Radikalkur z.B. mit Secure Erase."
> ...


 
Die Crucial lässt sich schon manuell bereinigen, im Crucial Forum hat es da extra ein Link zu nem Tool: Re: Confused about TRIM support - Crucial Community. Im Crucial Forum wird das Thema manuelles TRIM des öfteren mal diskutiert.


----------



## drpower (4. September 2011)

Hallo Leute , 

ich habe mittlerweile augerüstet und zwar so : 
MoBo = Gigabyte 970A-UD3
CPU = AMD Phenom II X4 945 Processor
Rams = Corsair Vengeance CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9 2x4GB DDR3-1600
Graka = _PowerColor Radeon HD 5870 PCS+_ 1GB
SSD = *Crucial RealSSD C300 2,5" SSD 128 GB *



Nun habe ich den großen Versuch gestartet das Ganze OHNE Windows neuinstall über die Bühne zu kriegen. Laut einigen Internetforen soll die Umstellung von IDE auf AHCI u.U. problemlos laufen. 

Folgendes habe ich nun getan :

Neues MoBo eingebaut und vorher in der REG den Eintrag(msahci/start) von " 3 " auf "0" eingestellt. 
Dann im Bios natürlich AHCI aktiviert unter Integrated Peripherals/SATA Einstellungen . 
Windows gestartet und alle nötigen Treiber nachinstalliert. Auch den AMD AHCI Treiber, der ist installiert so wie es mir der ATI Installationsmanager anzeigt , er wäre auf dem neusten Stand.

Habe ein paar Screenshots von diversen Progs gemacht die mir zwar nun SATA anzeigen aber nicht AHCI und dass denke ich ist wohl falsch. Also wo könnte da der Fehler liegen. 
Ich meine ich kann Windows zwar noch neu installieren, aber wenns nicht sein muss natürlich nicht^^ wer macht das schon gerne. Wüsste aber nicht wieso AHCI bei einem Neuinstall im Gegensatz zu jetzt aktiv sein sollte. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die SD SSD Benchmarkergebnisse sind einmal vor dem Umbau und einmal danach.

Evtl. hat ja einer von euch eine Idee woran es liegen kann. 

mfgDRP

ps: MoBo ist auf F3 updatet und SSD auch auf 007


----------



## drpower (5. September 2011)

mal hochpush...

hat keiner einer idee woran das liegen kann ???
Ich würde das gerne nicht so auf die lange Bank schieben. 

mfgDRP


----------

